# Orphaned Diamondback at Herndon Train Station on W&OD



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

A Diamondback has been chained to the bike rack by the Caboose for about a month, per the folks at Green Lizard Bike Shop.

Anybody know where the owner went ? 

It's not a pricey model, but it's way too nice for abandonment and becomin an orphaned rust bucket.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I've seen it. Weird. The good folks as GL should take it in, feed it and give it to someone to take care of it. I think the statute of limitations/ownership have expired.


----------

